# Veredus Pro Jump Fetlock Boots



## LadyRascasse (23 June 2013)

Are they as good as they claim? for horses who like to tap rails with there hinds? Would you say they are worth the money or are there better products on the market? and finally is anyone got a pair they are looking to sell?

Thank you


----------



## Squiggles on Paper (23 June 2013)

I have some - I wouldn't say they make a huge difference with their back legs but maybe that just because mines naturally very careful behind


----------



## slumdog (23 June 2013)

I have some and I've found they do make a difference to him over bigger fences, but if we get a really duff stride it can make him do a handstand over the fence  its happened twice and both times he's had them on and I've had a face full of neck, although it could just be a coincidence and nothing to do with the boots! You can sometimes pick them up cheaper on eBay


----------



## Llanali (23 June 2013)

As I said in a recent thread- they aren't going to make an elephant morph into Milton but they can be very helpful in getting those last couple of inches. 

As "enhancer" boots go, Veredus are the best in my opinion- if I choose to use any of them eg Flicka, Magic etc it would always be Veredus.


----------



## Gamebird (23 June 2013)

I have just sold a pair - they do keep their value pretty well. I found they certainly did the job for a horse at a time he needed a bit of extra help. I would advise that once you get the horse accustomed to them you only use them at shows for best effect.


----------



## ellie_e (23 June 2013)

I've been looking at pair but can't decide whether to get the Velcro or elastic, any opinions which is better?


----------



## lex2501 (26 June 2013)

I was the lucky recipient of Gamebird's pair  Thank you!

My horse is very good in front but his technique behind is poor, and as a result he has a bit of a dodgy SJ record.

He is running at Barbury next friday where I hope to try them. I have got a lesson booked for Sunday so I can get him accustomed to them. My intention is to warm up without them, jump a course and then pop them on and see what the difference is. I will try and get someone to video and can post them next week if people are interested?

A couple questions:

- How tight should I be doing them up?
- Would they be more effective if only put on just before going into ring?

I will report back with my findings!!


----------



## Lyle (26 June 2013)

Sent my horse into orbit! I would warm up, pop a few cross bars and a verticle then pop the boots on to jump a few bigger jumps, then take them off before going into the ring.

I picked up my pair, brand new on ebay for a fraction of the retail price!


----------



## lex2501 (26 June 2013)

Lyle said:



			Sent my horse into orbit! I would warm up, pop a few cross bars and a verticle then pop the boots on to jump a few bigger jumps, then take them off before going into the ring.

I picked up my pair, brand new on ebay for a fraction of the retail price!
		
Click to expand...

very encouraging  Can I ask why you take them off before going into the ring?

Also - is your horse a sensitive type normally? Do they tend to be more effective on sensitive horses? My oirish bog'orse is tough as old boots so wondering if they may not work on him


----------



## ellie_e (26 June 2013)

whats the difference between the velco and elastic versions?


----------



## Lyle (26 June 2013)

Can't quote as I'm on my phone. I would take then off because I felt he would be doing handstands at the end of a course of I kept them on.  Having then on in the warm up just reminded him that he had back legs! He is an over achiever any way, just has a better front end technique than his front!


----------



## Gamebird (26 June 2013)

My horse is less sensitive and I wore them to warm up and jump in, though if I had help I got someone to tighten the straps before he went in the ring. He definitely knew he had them on!

The elastic straps aren't legal for BS 2nd round from Newcomers and above or for young horse classes, whereas the velcro is fine (99% sure on this!).


----------



## BronsonNutter (26 June 2013)

lex2501 said:



			A couple questions:

- How tight should I be doing them up?
- Would they be more effective if only put on just before going into ring?
		
Click to expand...

From my experience - put them on partway through the warm up, then tighten up (as much as possible) just before the round. Seems to work, but obviously every horse is different!


----------



## ellie_e (26 June 2013)

Gamebird said:



			My horse is less sensitive and I wore them to warm up and jump in, though if I had help I got someone to tighten the straps before he went in the ring. He definitely knew he had them on!

The elastic straps aren't legal for BS 2nd round from Newcomers and above or for young horse classes, whereas the velcro is fine (99% sure on this!).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Gamebird, don't plan on jumping anything bigger than newcomers, and were not in the young horse classes any more. Which would you prefer? Does the elastic stretch after awhile, and loose its effectiveness?


----------



## Gamebird (26 June 2013)

No idea. I only had the non-elastic ones, although I think some people on UKSJ said their elastic had stretched.


----------



## showjumpingfilly (26 June 2013)

These wouldn't be allowed in age or second round classes though - you can tighten them - the velcro ones have a system where you cross through a hook and then back on itself.

Couple of people i know have bought the velcro so they can extra tighten them but don't know how much more effective it makes them.


----------



## sammiea (27 June 2013)

As SJF said these are not allowed in new/fox 2nd rounds or age classes.

I personally wont buy the elastic ones as you will never be able to tighten then effectively and unless you own a 18hh huge boned giant do not buy the large stick with medium 

Love my pro jumps despratley want a 2nd pair so horses dont have to share but bank account say NO


----------

